# Afzelia Burl Bottle Stopper



## Ankrom Exotics (Jul 24, 2008)

My first attempt at a bottle stopper. The blank was Afzelia Burl.
Comments welcome.
Thanks


----------



## alphageek (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow!  Beautiful - no matter if its your first or 100th.  Very nice.


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 24, 2008)

That is a beautiful stopper, great work.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 24, 2008)

Pat, Great job!  that is a nice stopper.


----------



## Kalai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Pat, that is a very good job for your first one, it looks like you have been doing it for a while, keep up the good turning, aloha.

Kalai


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 25, 2008)

WOW!  That is certainly a beautiful stopper.  What amazing wood. I have never seen it before.


----------



## reddwil (Jul 25, 2008)

The shape and colors are amazing, great job.


----------



## Rojo22 (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice Job!


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 25, 2008)

To funny-----now lets see you top the first one.


----------



## novop711 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Pat, WOW! Very nice bottle stopper.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice shape and form to the stopper. Love the colored wood. Where did you get the blank from???  What was the finish of choice on this piece???  By the way nice photography work also


----------



## tmhawk (Jul 25, 2008)

Wood is beautiful and the shape is AMAZING. WoW!  I am blown away, that's an excellent stopper. (Someone is going to like that ALOT)


----------



## devowoodworking (Jul 25, 2008)

The shape is Aweswome and the Afzelia burl puts it over the top, GREAT WORK!!


----------



## marcruby (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice work and a very pretty piece of wood.  Try putting a couple coats of Rennaissance Wax on it to slow down the fading of the red.

Marc


----------



## MarkHix (Jul 25, 2008)

Beautiful stopper.  You didn't leave yourself any room for improvment!


----------



## ahoiberg (Jul 25, 2008)

great first effort. nice design.


----------



## Ankrom Exotics (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind words. Y'know? The funny thing is I tried to sell this thing on ebay and didn't get so much as a nibble. 

I'm very pleased with how it turned out. The blank was cut from an afzelia burl turning square I purchased on ebay. I'd never seen that type of figure and had to have it. The finish is shellawax.

Y'all make it sound like there's no room for improvement...... guess I'm gonna have to sell my lathe and take up quilting. Is there a forum for that?


----------



## Fred (Jul 26, 2008)

*Excellent turning. You did Mother Nature great justice by exposing the beauty of that piece of burl to the world. Great job! :biggrin:*


----------



## LostintheWoods (Jul 26, 2008)

That is a NICE stopper--one of the better pieces I've seen--both the wood, and also the workmanship. Excellent job; you should be very proud of it.


----------



## igran7 (Jul 26, 2008)

Holy Cow!!  Thats beautiful, I've never seen Afzelia burl look that good!


----------



## airrat (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nicely done.  Keep up the good work.


On a little side note I am not sure if that is a chrome stopper.  Read up on the stainless steel ones vs non and pitting.   I have gone to all SS stoppers unless they tell me it is just a for looks and not use.


----------



## bitshird (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow, that's a nice stopper, where do you go from there :biggrin:


----------



## TBone (Jul 27, 2008)

Wasn't bad enough you had to show an awesome stopper that puts anything I've turned to shame. Then you had to rub it in by saying it's your FIRST!!!!! :biggrin:

I think I'm the one that needs to sell the lathe.


----------



## Fred (Jul 30, 2008)

Excellent job!


----------



## avbill (Jul 30, 2008)

The stopper would go well with my bottle of port!  Great job!


----------



## desertyellow (Aug 2, 2008)

That is simply wonderful


----------



## BigRob777 (Aug 2, 2008)

I've turned about 20 stoppers and your first one is nicer than all of mine.  Good work.
Rob


----------



## stoneman (Aug 3, 2008)

Very nicely done. And the burl is VERY impressive as well.


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 4, 2008)

Very cool, nice work.


----------



## Nick (Aug 4, 2008)

Very nice job, well designed and exceptional turning. Please post future stoppers that you do.
Congrats!!
Nick


----------

